# Yelping and Squealing in Pain while Pooping



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

this is kind of a gross topic but audrey started to yelp and squeal in pain while pooping today. she was able to relieve herself but was in pain. it was a mixture of firm and soft stool. I feel so bad for her. anyone dealt with this before? i'm just waiting it out to see if she gets better on her own. when should i take her to the doctor. if this has happened to your dog what was your experience and the result?

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Take her to the vet along with a stool sample..don't wait it out. I would take her today.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I didn't see this post this morning. Is she still having bad pain?


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Definitely, take her to the vet.


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

So she hasn't done it since yesterday morning. she was fine the rest of the time she relieved herself. so strange. i'm just happy she's not in anymore pain.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thats good to hear. Do you have pictures!We love pictures.


----------



## wishbone (Jul 10, 2013)

Did you find out what could have caused of the pain?


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

I honestly have no idea. i'm just glad it hasn't happened since. I was going to take her to the vet if it happened again but she's totally back to normal!


----------

